# QNAP TS-451



## crmaris (Jul 20, 2014)

QNAP released the TS-x51 series, which, although classified lower than the TS-x70 line, is comprised of high-performance members that feature the brand-new Intel Bay Trail SoC. Today, we will take a look at the TS-451. It not only features good performance but also looks great because of its white finish.

*Show full review*


----------



## tehehe (Sep 17, 2014)

Way too expensive for what you get...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have this NAS with 8GB of ram and its just as good as my TS-470 Pro was and uses way less power.


----------



## tifozif1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Too expensive for me, but this is the nas I need !

Good job QNap, but you need to check your pricing policy


----------



## TDA (Oct 13, 2014)

Seems to be a pretty good NAS, but for me too expensive.
I have a question; The TS-451 vs Synology 415+ ?
I need a NAS but I don't know if it should be a Synology or a QNAP .... Any suggestion?

Cheers


----------



## crmaris (Oct 27, 2014)

Just noticed that it had a significant price drop.


----------



## Morten Nielsen (Nov 28, 2014)

TDA said:


> Seems to be a pretty good NAS, but for me too expensive.
> I have a question; The TS-451 vs Synology 415+ ?
> I need a NAS but I don't know if it should be a Synology or a QNAP .... Any suggestion?
> 
> Cheers


I was considering exactly the same to models and can tell you:
The transfer speeds of TS-451 is higher than Synology 415 (play) and the power consumption is lower, in stand by even as low as 0,55W 
I have decided to buy the TS-451-4G in january 2015 (when I expect the price to be lower).


----------

